# HGVC Resale Buying Advice



## malmit

Now that I have gotten clarification on HGVC resales, I am going to start to look for one.  The direct sales rep had recommended 7000 club points.  Does that sound like a reasonable amount for a family of 4 or do I need more points?  I know that most people recommend buying at a resort where you will most likely visit each year but I like travelling all over the place so I was just considering buying at a resort that gets me more bang for the buck.  Any recommendations on resorts?  Also any recommendations on resales companies/websites?  Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Bill4728

The key thing to note when buying HGCV resale is you will not be buying points.  You will be buying a week at a HGVC resort which is worth XXX number of points. 

Your cost to buy that week and the cost to own the week (maintenance fees MFs) vary depending on which size, season and resort you choose to buy. 

Since most HGVC resorts have similar  products I'll use the Vegas and orlando resorts as an example.  2 bd weeks will have the same MFs even though depending on the season they will have different point values. So a Plat  one[/B] bd week ( worth 4800 pts) will have the significantly less MFs than a 2 bd gold week ( worth 5000 pts) . Because of that the plat weeks will sell for significantly more than gold weeks You have to judge which is more important to you, smaller up front cost or cheaper MFs /pt cost. 

Most people on this website suggest that buying a plat 2 bd (7000 pt) week at either the Vegas or Orlando resorts seem to be the best bang for your buck. BUT if you want to go to Hawaii regularly, then maybe buying Hawaii would be a better deal ( but the cost to buy and MFs in Hawaii are much higher) 

One other thing, buying at some of the affiliate resorts ( like the California grand pacific resorts) can be trouble. Because you may not be able to join HGVC with all affiliate resorts. ( most of the older resorts are able to join easily) 

Hope this helps


----------



## pianodinosaur

Sett Nock and Judy Kozlowski are two of the most highly respected sellers of HGVC resale in the Tug universe.


----------



## kyfonky

Bill4728 said:


> The key thing to note when buying HGCV resale is you will not be buying points.  You will be buying a week at a HGVC resort which is worth XXX number of points.
> 
> Your cost to buy that week and the cost to own the week (maintenance fees MFs) vary depending on which size, season and resort you choose to buy.
> 
> Since most HGVC resorts have similar  products I'll use the Vegas and orlando resorts as an example.  2 bd weeks will have the same MFs even though depending on the season they will have different point values. So a Plat  one[/B] bd week ( worth 4800 pts) will have the significantly less MFs than a 2 bd gold week ( worth 5000 pts) . Because of that the plat weeks will sell for significantly more than gold weeks You have to judge which is more important to you, smaller up front cost or cheaper MFs /pt cost.
> 
> Most people on this website suggest that buying a plat 2 bd (7000 pt) week at either the Vegas or Orlando resorts seem to be the best bang for your buck. BUT if you want to go to Hawaii regularly, then maybe buying Hawaii would be a better deal ( but the cost to buy and MFs in Hawaii are much higher)
> 
> One other thing, buying at some of the affiliate resorts ( like the California grand pacific resorts) can be trouble. Because you may not be able to join HGVC with all affiliate resorts. ( most of the older resorts are able to join easily)
> 
> Hope this helps



That is so interesting Bill. Thanks for the advise as I am also considering buying a resale week, at Valdoro. I did not know than when buying a resale you were not buying points, but the week -which could be converted into points-

Do you know where I can find more info about the process? So I can reconsider buying at HGVC. 

I did not know that some resales at affiliattes can not be able to join HGVC, do u know which ones? or on what it depends? specifically for Valdoro platinum ski week, and for the FAVC-Mexican resorts.


----------



## Talent312

kyfonky said:


> I did not know that some resales at affiliattes can not be able to join HGVC, do u know which ones? Or on what it depends? Specifically for Valdoro platinum ski week, and for the FAVC-Mexican resorts.



Only a couple of Grand Pacific resorts in California let resale buyers join HGVC. Marbrisa is one. GP ran into sales trouble there and needed HGVC to bail them out.

Valdoro is one affiliate where HGVC membership is automatic. It was built with the idea of being part of the HGVC system from the get-go.

Southwest Florida affiliates offer optional membership. They were integral in the creation of HGVC. In 1992, HGVC consisted of Flamingo+Seaworld only. Hilton + Mariner Group of South Florida partnered to create the "Club." Mariner Group ran HGVC until 1996 when Hilton bought them out. But their resorts remained a part of the system.

Other resorts chose to affiliate or share inventory with HGVC by contract. Their level of integration varies. FAVC participates in membership-affiliation, but that's 'bout all I know.

Typically, when you join thru an affiliate, each year, you have a choice:
(1) Use your TS; or (b) deposit it with HGVC and take the points instead.

At "true" HGVC resorts (resorts built/owned by Hilton), membership is automatic.
Your TS remains in inventory for use by the Club. You may never know it's door #.
In it's place, you get an annual alotment of points that represents it's value.


----------



## Seth Nock

malmit said:


> Now that I have gotten clarification on HGVC resales, I am going to start to look for one.  The direct sales rep had recommended 7000 club points.  Does that sound like a reasonable amount for a family of 4 or do I need more points?  I know that most people recommend buying at a resort where you will most likely visit each year but I like travelling all over the place so I was just considering buying at a resort that gets me more bang for the buck.  Any recommendations on resorts?  Also any recommendations on resales companies/websites?  Thanks in advanced!



For a family of 4 traveling 1- 2 weeks per year, 7000 points is probably best.  Orlando and Las Vegas are the easiest to resell, so if there is a possibility of you wanting to sell it in the future, those would be the best to buy.  Buy an affiliate if you want to use it there on a regular basis, are getting a much better price, or have no plans to sell for many years to come.


----------



## Maverick1963

I bought my week at Flamingo from Seth almost seven years ago.  I have used my points one time each for hotel, RCI exchange and hhonors points.  Other than that, I took my family to Hawaii, mostly Oahu.  So I have not yet stayed at Vegas.  We are a family of three and book 1BR or 2BR, depending upon the point availability.  

7000 pts would be good because at least you can get 1BR at HHV and 2BR at mainland resorts.  If you could save the point by using RCI exchange or do borrowing from the following year, it would be possible to reserve a room beyond 7000 pts.  We stayed at ocean view 2BR and ocean front 2BR of Lagoon Tower.  

It is not easy to make reservations at HHV, but it is not impossible.  You just need to spend a lot of time reading past threads of TUG to learn the system.  Personally I would recommend buying a Oahu week if you can afford it and you must take your vacation only during the busy seasons.


----------



## Helaine

With the Mexican affiliates - FAVC - you are automatically an HGVC member with points to use. No conversion is necessary.


----------



## Bill4728

Club Intrawest is not part of HGVC. They share some inventory only. 

You can not become a member of HGVC by buying Club Intrawest. 

I'm an owner of CI and love the resorts but using them to access HGVC is something that really add up fast. You have to have bought from CI and then paid to belong to their internal trading company.


----------



## kyfonky

*Thinking in Buying Valodoro*

As I'm interested in buying HGVC, this is a very interesting thread. Thanks all in advance for your advise.

I'm thinking about buying an EOY platinum ski seasson at Valdoro; still I have the following questions for anyone, particularly if you own at Valdoro:

- I understand that this is an affiliate resort, and I just learned that if buying resale, I will buy a week and not points; thus, how far in advance can I "convert" my week into points? 

- once converted, how easy is to trade into HGVC resorts at 12-months in advance? We are talking about a platinum ski seasson, 1BR, or 6,200 points. Is this week a good trader into HGVC? I'm particularly interes in Orlando, Vegas, Miami and SoCal.

- Similar to my previous question, how easy is to reserve at 12-months in advance, at FAVC? Since I live in Mexico, going to FAVC particularly Cancun and Los Cabos, would be my first choice for trading my Valdoro week (I also own a DVC for Orlando travel).

- Is there any fee for converting my week into points?

I'm interested in HGVC mainly for ski vacations and beaches; thus, as I guess trading into Valdoro at ski seasson -the only ski resort in HGVC at US- would be very difficult if having any other resort, except for elite members, I guess; thus I'm thinking in buying at Valdoro; still I also want to go to FAVC and Miami, mainly, and sometimes to SoCal and Vegas. For Orlando and perhaps Hawaii, I have DVC which I love.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheWizz

Bill4728 said:


> The key thing to note when buying HGCV resale is you will not be buying points.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *One other thing, buying at some of the affiliate resorts ( like the California grand pacific resorts) can be trouble. Because you may not be able to join HGVC with all affiliate resorts. *( most of the older resorts are able to join easily)
> 
> Hope this helps



Buying resale (direct) from GPP is about the same price as say a Vegas or Orlando HGVC resort and does afford the opportunity to join HGVC Points.  Buying a GPR unit from an individual might disqualify you from converting your unit to HGVC Points. What has changed recently is the ability to join HGVC Points w/ Elite status via GPP resale.  MarBrisa is a diff story now since HGVC runs/manages that location.


----------



## TheWizz

Talent312 said:


> Only a couple of Grand Pacific resorts in California let resale buyers join HGVC. Marbrisa is one. *GP ran into sales trouble there and needed HGVC to bail them out.*
> 
> ...
> .




When was this and can you explain further?  I own two units at GPP converted to HGVC a few years ago, so quite interested...  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talent312

TheWizz said:


> When was [HGVC's takeover of GP's Marbrisa resort] and can you explain further?



In November 2010, this was published in BusinessWire:
Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations announced the expansion of their relationship. Hilton Grand Vacations will assume responsibility for MarBrisa timeshare sales and marketing, as well as many resort management services.  David Brown, co-president of Grand Pacific, said, “Our alignment with Hilton Grand Vacations enables us to enhance the guest experience and accelerate the sales of the project. The depth of experience that HGV brings to our sales organization and our resort operation is tremendous.”

HGVC's formal announcement in "Grand Times" was made in March 2011.
In response, a poster said, "Recently visited Marbrisa. Hilton has much of work to do..."


----------



## SmithOp

malmit said:


> Now that I have gotten clarification on HGVC resales, I am going to start to look for one.  The direct sales rep had recommended 7000 club points.  Does that sound like a reasonable amount for a family of 4 or do I need more points?  I know that most people recommend buying at a resort where you will most likely visit each year but I like travelling all over the place so I was just considering buying at a resort that gets me more bang for the buck.  Any recommendations on resorts?  Also any recommendations on resales companies/websites?  Thanks in advanced!



If you can afford the buy in, my current recommendation would be a 3br platinum 8400 points at Seaworld, some have mf of $1000, best bang for buck.  That also gives you enough to get a 2br in Hawaii at Kingsland or Grand Waikikian the newest ones with higher point requirements. They have plenty of availability to trade into because of the higher points required.


----------



## kyfonky

kyfonky said:


> As I'm interested in buying HGVC, this is a very interesting thread. Thanks all in advance for your advise.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying an EOY platinum ski seasson at Valdoro; still I have the following questions for anyone, particularly if you own at Valdoro:
> 
> - I understand that this is an affiliate resort, and I just learned that if buying resale, I will buy a week and not points; thus, how far in advance can I "convert" my week into points?
> 
> - once converted, how easy is to trade into HGVC resorts at 12-months in advance? We are talking about a platinum ski seasson, 1BR, or 6,200 points. Is this week a good trader into HGVC? I'm particularly interes in Orlando, Vegas, Miami and SoCal.
> 
> - Similar to my previous question, how easy is to reserve at 12-months in advance, at FAVC? Since I live in Mexico, going to FAVC particularly Cancun and Los Cabos, would be my first choice for trading my Valdoro week (I also own a DVC for Orlando travel).
> 
> - Is there any fee for converting my week into points?
> 
> I'm interested in HGVC mainly for ski vacations and beaches; thus, as I guess trading into Valdoro at ski seasson -the only ski resort in HGVC at US- would be very difficult if having any other resort, except for elite members, I guess; thus I'm thinking in buying at Valdoro; still I also want to go to FAVC and Miami, mainly, and sometimes to SoCal and Vegas. For Orlando and perhaps Hawaii, I have DVC which I love.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hello everyone - how about buying at Valdoro? I guess nobody has answer any of my questions above  

Not sure how much trade power Valdoro might have; pros, cons, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH

kyfonky said:


> I understand that this is an affiliate resort, and I just learned that if buying resale, I will buy a week and not points; thus, how far in advance can I "convert" my week into points?



OK I will take a stab for you.

How far in advance?  Well you won't own anything until your week is recorded as the new owner of record.  So only once the week is recorded by HGVC then you will be able to convert it into HGVC points program.    Once you convert your deed from weeks to points it is forever in points.  You do not convert it to points annually.




kyfonky said:


> - once converted, how easy is to trade into HGVC resorts at 12-months in advance? We are talking about a platinum ski seasson, 1BR, or 6,200 points. Is this week a good trader into HGVC? I'm particularly interes in Orlando, Vegas, Miami and SoCal.



You will NOT be able to trade into HGVC resorts at 12 months in advance.  You will only be able to trade into HGVC at 9 months.  The only exception is that you will be able to trade into your HOME week at 12 months to 9 months in advance.  Your home week is exactly a full week in the size of unit you purchased.  So if you purchased a 2 BR you can ONLY book into a 2 BR during home season.  If you wanted something else, like a 1 BR, you would have to wait until the 9 month mark like everyone else. 

There is NO trade power within HGVC.  Points are points.  You have the points, you are the first to book, you will get the unit.  There is no trumping a lower trade as all points are equal .  Now that is not exactly true outside of HGVC (in RCI perhaps) but it is true within HGVC. 

Further more if you convert your ski week to points in HGVC you can't choose to deposit that week into RCI.  You are only able to trade into RCI via the HGVC portal and in HGVC point currency. 

I even think that valdoro was sold in a 2 week package.  A fixed winter ski week and a floating spring summer fall week.  I would assume if this is the type of week you purchased you might even be further limited to your size and week purchased, not any week you want.  I am not an expert on Valdoro, so I do not know if some weeks were sold a seperate weeks and not packaged weeks.  If it is a 2 week package, 1 fixed and 1 floating, the 1 fixed week will likely be considered an event week (these weeks are automatically booked for you at the 12 month mark, if you DON'T want it you have to cancel it at least prior to 31 days prior to checkin).

As far as locations goes, Vegas and Orlando are very easy to trade for most all weeks except Holiday or Event weeks (Vegas only).  Miami is a bit harder you must plan in advance.  CA seems to be ok for the few times that I did look, but certainly a bit less inventory than Vegas or Orlando. 

Orlando had the most inventory available, followed then by Vegas, in the entire HGVC system, these two locations have loads of availability.  Next would be CA then Miami of the locations you listed.  Miami would require planning in advance in order to book.  





kyfonky said:


> - Similar to my previous question, how easy is to reserve at 12-months in advance, at FAVC? Since I live in Mexico, going to FAVC particularly Cancun and Los Cabos, would be my first choice for trading my Valdoro week (I also own a DVC for Orlando travel).



Again 9 months, and there will be limited access based on who from FAVC deposits into HGVC.  I have gotten a trade there for the week I wanted before, but I don't trade into there very often, so other will have to comment on the success rate on trading into FAVC.




kyfonky said:


> - Is there any fee for converting my week into points?



Yes there is a membership transfer fee and a First year activation fee, don't know if you have to pay both or just one, but they are both one time fees and also a yearly program fee ON TOP OF your maitenance fees. Each fee is  $399.  (page 164 of current 2012 guide).

Online guide link on this thread.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1330842&postcount=17


----------



## kyfonky

Sandy- thanks a lot for your replies; You have clarified all of my questions!

Hoping that somebody else can share your experience for trading into FAVC.

Regards


----------



## pianodinosaur

Never had a problem trading into FAVC.  Never had a problem trading into the Grand Mayans either.


----------



## kyfonky

Thanks!

I guess I only have one other question: If I buy a EOY week at Valdoro (6200 points), when converting to points as the procedure Sandy detailed, would I have an allotment of 3100 points annually? or 6200 EOY?  I guess it should be 6200 EOY but not sure.

And, if the allotment was EOY, I'm not sure if I can use it in the "use year" only, or if I can use one part in my use year, and the remainder in the following year.

Regards


----------



## Talent312

kyfonky said:


> ... And, if the allotment was EOY, I'm not sure if I can use it in the "use year" only, or if I can use one part in my use year, and the remainder in the following year.



Your points will be posted to your account EOY, in your use-years only. However, you can borrow points from one year to use in the year before. It's free and automatic. _Example:_ If you want to use points for stay in 2013, but your next use-year is 2014... the system will draw ("borrow") the points you need from 2014.

Also, if you have points in use-year that you cannot use, you can bank them for use in the following year, either with a "deposit" before the use-year starts or with a "rescue" during the use-year.


----------



## RX8

kyfonky said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I guess I only have one other question: If I buy a EOY week at Valdoro (6200 points), when converting to points as the procedure Sandy detailed, would I have an allotment of 3100 points annually? or 6200 EOY?  I guess it should be 6200 EOY but not sure.
> 
> And, if the allotment was EOY, I'm not sure if I can use it in the "use year" only, or if I can use one part in my use year, and the remainder in the following year.
> 
> Regards



If your use year is say every odd year you could use some of the odd year points toward RCI and use that vacation in an even year.


----------



## SmithOp

One thing I've learned on TUG is its better to borrow and use your points early as opposed to converting, rescue, or deposit.  Borrow incurs no fee, and you get a vacation before paying for it !(maint fees).  Delaying your vacations costs you fees and you are pre-paying.  Timeshares are an investment in your vacations, use your investment early and often.


----------



## sailaway

*HGVC points*

About 10 years ago my wife and I bought into HGVC at South Beach on the resale market. We got 4800 points annually which is enough to give us a 1 bedroom for any week at South Beach. There's just the two of us and we're retired so 4800 points is fine. It cost us $10K and we've enjoyed it ever since.
If we want, we can use only enough points for a 3 or 4 night stay and use the remainder at some other time; that's great for flexibility including the option of saving them up for next year and getting a 2 bedroom unit instead of a 1 bedroom unit. If you're buying, buy on the resale market and in an area that's not flooded with timeshare resorts. Your ownership is more valuable if there's high demand for it and little possibility of getting it other than owning (examples: the Galleon at Key West, Tristram's Landing on Nantucket, or HGVC at South Beach). Then again, if you love Orlando, buy Orlando.


----------



## TheWizz

While it is true that only some of the Grand Pacific Resorts (GPR) participate in HGVC, I had great luck at finding and buying resale GP Palisades (GPP) units direct from the GPR Resales Dept.  The best bang for the buck is the 1BR and 2BR Plus and Premier units in PLT season.  Hard to find the Premier units resale, however, you can find the 1BR or 2BR Plus units and that will give you the best points to MFs ratio.  MarBrisa and GPP are two of the GPR resorts that do participate in HGVC, in fact, as noted, MarBrisa is now managed by HGVC.  Since GPP is a bit older, the prices for resale there are reasonable - I was able to buy Plus units for around $1 per point.  And if you buy direct from the GPP Resale Dept., you can convert those weeks into HGVC Points usage.  A 1BR+ unit = 6200 points and a 2BR+ unit = 8400 points.  Feel free to give the GPP Resale Dept. (800.285.3515) a call to explore this option.  Ask for Debbie.  Good luck.


----------



## kyfonky

*No trading power, as points are points*



Sandy VDH said:


> ..............
> 
> There is NO trade power within HGVC.  Points are points.  You have the points, you are the first to book, you will get the unit.  There is no trumping a lower trade as all points are equal .  Now that is not exactly true outside of HGVC (in RCI perhaps) but it is true within HGVC.



Hello everyone- I attended a sales presentation at Los Cabos FAVC last week, and now I'm interested again in buying a resale FAVC or HGVC.

As SandyVDH said, in the HGVC program there is no trading power - points are points. And I know that, but I was wondering why, if points are points, should I buy 2,200 points in a platinum seasson, if for pretty much the same initial cost (MF are a separate story) I could buy 3400 points in a gold seasson, or 4100 points in a silver seasson? 

My real question is: how possible is to get a 1BR in a platinum seasson (4800 points at Cabo) with my 5000 points from my 2BR gold seasson, or my 3500 plus borrowing 1300 from my 2BR silver seasson?

I guess that altought points are points, possibilities of getting a better week (i.e. platinum week) are lower by not reserving 12-months in advance, but 9 months. Thus, in practice, how possible is to get a platinum seasson if you do not own a "platinum week" (in the form of points, of course)? 

Can I say that in practice, if you call 9 months in advance, it is relatively easy/possible to get a great week/platinum week (except holidays I guess)?  If the answer is YES, so should I go for a silver 2BR week/points instead of a platinum studio?

Thanks


----------



## Talent312

kyfonky said:


> I was wondering why, if points are points, should I buy 2,200 points in a platinum seasson, if for pretty much the same initial cost (MF are a separate story) I could buy 3400 points in a gold seasson, or 4100 points in a silver seasson?



First, it matters not from which season your points come from.
If you have the points, you have the same chance as everyone else.

However, MF are not a separate story. 
10-20 years of MF makes a significant difference in the true cost of each.
In HGVC, MF are based on size, not season... so a 2BR is more than a 1BR.


----------



## kyfonky

Talent312 - thanks for your comments. I did not mean to say that MF are not important; I was only referring to initial costs. However MF are, in fact, a more important thing to consider when buying a TS.

My understanding is also that MFs are based on size, and not based on seasson. At least this is true for HGVC and DVC (which I own); however I'm not sure this is entirely right for FAVC; I'm saying this based on what I've seen in the web (sellmytimesharenow, redweek, etc); it looks like a 2BR silver has lower MFs than 2BR platinum; again, based on what I've seen.

Is there any place to confirm MF's for FAVC? I'm not sure if I just can call them to confirm; as I'm not member, them might no want to provide me any information. Any place in the web/forum where I can review the historical MF's for FAVC?

Thanks


----------



## Talent312

Don't know anything about FAVC.
But yes, within each resort, HGVC MF's are assessed by size of unit.
Thus, a plat-unit pays the same as a gold or silver of the same size,
but carries more points.


----------



## Helaine

MF at FAVC is based on the number of points, not the size of the unit.  So a Platinum 2 BR is higher than a Gold 2 BR.


----------



## zuzu

Just wanted to chime in here and say I would not recommend going through Judy Kozlowski anymore. I have been doing a HCNY purchase and it has been the biggest resale nightmare I have ever had. She does not return messages promptly - if at all. I have had to chase down status and answers to everything. 

I sent in my closing docs and check the beginning of September. Been waiting three weeks and no word, no acknowledgement. i finally got concerned and called on Friday and asked for her. They put me through to someone else who knew very little about my purchase, wasn't sure what the status was and assured me they would follow up on it immediately, would copy me on the emails and would send me an email with his contact information.  Guess he is going to do it next week because so far nothing. 

So all I know is my check was cashed two weeks ago but no one knows where my money is, where my paperwork is or what is going on with my purchase.  So very frustrated. This is not my first trip to the rodeo either; I have bought numerous resales before through other agencies and have always had great communication and follow up with them. 

I would suggest to anyone looking to buy a resale to go through the other person that was mentioned earlier in this thread. 

Mods - sorry if this is a threadjack. I was going to post this as a separate topic and saw this post and felt it might be best to go in here since it was talking specifically about purchasing HGVC resales.


----------



## SmithOp

zuzu said:


> Just wanted to chime in here and say I would not recommend going through Judy Kozlowski anymore. I have been doing a HCNY purchase and it has been the biggest resale nightmare I have ever had. She does not return messages promptly - if at all. I have had to chase down status and answers to everything.
> 
> I sent in my closing docs and check the beginning of September. Been waiting three weeks and no word, no acknowledgement. i finally got concerned and called on Friday and asked for her. They put me through to someone else who knew very little about my purchase, wasn't sure what the status was and assured me they would follow up on it immediately, would copy me on the emails and would send me an email with his contact information.  Guess he is going to do it next week because so far nothing.
> 
> So all I know is my check was cashed two weeks ago but no one knows where my money is, where my paperwork is or what is going on with my purchase.  So very frustrated. This is not my first trip to the rodeo either; I have bought numerous resales before through other agencies and have always had great communication and follow up with them.
> 
> I would suggest to anyone looking to buy a resale to go through the other person that was mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> Mods - sorry if this is a threadjack. I was going to post this as a separate topic and saw this post and felt it might be best to go in here since it was talking specifically about purchasing HGVC resales.



In all fairness to Judy, it's probably HCNY where the delays are occurring. She obviously took a Long weekend off, so to call on a Friday and expect immediate follow up is a bit much. I'm sure your money was deposited into an escrow account when the check was cashed, so it's safe.  Sit tight, we all endured long waits closing on HGVC resales, they drag their feet and use all allowed time frames more often than not.


----------



## zuzu

SmithOp said:


> In all fairness to Judy, it's probably HCNY where the delays are occurring. She obviously took a Long weekend off, so to call on a Friday and expect immediate follow up is a bit much. I'm sure your money was deposited into an escrow account when the check was cashed, so it's safe.  Sit tight, we all endured long waits closing on HGVC resales, they drag their feet and use all allowed time frames more often than not.



I heard from Hilton this morning and they said "As I mentioned to Judy, we are waiting for the recorded deed to be able to close."   I have not heard anything from Judy. If she knew this, how difficult would it have been to send a one line email? 

The last time I heard from Judy directly was in July. 

My belief is, if you prefer to have communication and to know what is happening with your purchase you may wish to use a different agent.

Editing to add: Her office also told me that they had a staffing change and my purchase had appeared to slip through the cracks.


----------



## Talent312

zuzu said:


> My belief is, if you prefer to have communication and to know what is happening with your purchase you may wish to use a different agent.



I'm sure that Judy is a well-intentioned, honorable agent, but anyone can lose track of things on occasion.  Sometimes you just need to make some noise and push some buttons.

The adage goes -- "The squeeky wheel gets the grease."
.


----------



## Beacon888

Hi ZuZu,

Sorry to hear you're going through such a tough process. 

I'm fairly new to TUG and just made a purchase through Judi about 2 weeks ago. In the  package that was provided to you, did it include the name of a closing company? TRCS Inc. (Timeshare Closing Services Inc.) is handling my file. They have a website that allows me to follow the progress of my purchase. Gave me updates on when deed information was provided from Seller and estimated closing date with Hilton. The deposit I made was through TRCS Inc. and is held in escrow. Maybe find out which closing company it was sent to and see if they can see where your status is.


----------



## zuzu

Beacon888 said:


> Hi ZuZu,
> 
> Sorry to hear you're going through such a tough process.
> 
> I'm fairly new to TUG and just made a purchase through Judi about 2 weeks ago. In the  package that was provided to you, did it include the name of a closing company? TRCS Inc. (Timeshare Closing Services Inc.) is handling my file. They have a website that allows me to follow the progress of my purchase. Gave me updates on when deed information was provided from Seller and estimated closing date with Hilton. The deposit I made was through TRCS Inc. and is held in escrow. Maybe find out which closing company it was sent to and see if they can see where your status is.



I wish, I had none of those resources available to me or, if they were I was not told of them. I just read through all my emails and paperwork and they had me using Grand Vacation Title. 

I heard from Judi just a bit ago and the purchase closed & recorded today. Judi did apologize for the problems and delays which I do appreciate. 

Judi also said it should be about two weeks for the membership to transfer.  If that is correct then the whole process will have taken about 4 months to complete. Not sure how that compares to the average Hilton resale purchase. All of the other timeshare purchases I have done have taken about 6 weeks from the time the offer was accepted, including ROFR. I guess Hilton is significantly slower.


----------



## hurnik

zuzu said:


> I wish, I had none of those resources available to me or, if they were I was not told of them. I just read through all my emails and paperwork and they had me using Grand Vacation Title.
> 
> I heard from Judi just a bit ago and the purchase closed & recorded today. Judi did apologize for the problems and delays which I do appreciate.
> 
> Judi also said it should be about two weeks for the membership to transfer.  If that is correct then the whole process will have taken about 4 months to complete. Not sure how that compares to the average Hilton resale purchase. All of the other timeshare purchases I have done have taken about 6 weeks from the time the offer was accepted, including ROFR. I guess Hilton is significantly slower.



Wow, that's slow.  I bought 2 resale via Diane Nadeau (she deals with the resale dept. at Hilton among other places) and I think both closed in under 2 months (I had the points in my account and everything).


----------



## Talent312

hurnik said:


> Wow, that's slow.  I bought 2 resale via Diane Nadeau (she deals with the resale dept. at Hilton among other places) and I think both closed in under 2 months (I had the points in my account and everything).



How fast a TS transfer closes is often not in the hands of the broker or closer. It depends on...
-- When the contracts are signed + returned.
-- When the seller signs and returns the deed and other docs.
-- When the buyer delivers the $$.
-- When HGVC signs off on its ROFR.
-- When the Clerk's Office records and returns the deed.
IOW, lots of other folks need to do stuff, b4 Hilton ever gets the transfer papers.
.


----------



## Kmakani

How often should you bug or be the squeaky wheel to the seller to get updates or keep thing moving?


----------



## Talent312

Kmakani said:


> How often should you bug or be the squeaky wheel to the seller to get updates or keep thing moving?



How annoying do you want to be?
If I had not heard from them, I'd e-mail or call at least 1x every two weeks.
It's reasonable to expect that some step would be completed in that time.


----------



## tugger2020

zuzu said:


> I wish, I had none of those resources available to me or, if they were I was not told of them. I just read through all my emails and paperwork and they had me using Grand Vacation Title.
> 
> I heard from Judi just a bit ago and the purchase closed & recorded today. Judi did apologize for the problems and delays which I do appreciate.
> 
> Judi also said it should be about two weeks for the membership to transfer.  If that is correct then the whole process will have taken about 4 months to complete. Not sure how that compares to the average Hilton resale purchase. All of the other timeshare purchases I have done have taken about 6 weeks from the time the offer was accepted, including ROFR. I guess Hilton is significantly slower.



Zuzu, I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience with Judi but it looks like it's getting resolved now.  

I've got to say she's been extremely good at getting back to me, it all depends on the email backlog I guess.  I reply back to emails usually fairly quickly. As soon as I see her emails, I reply back immediately.  I'm sure she gets tons of emails a day so if you wait a day or days to get back to her, the email will get buried in the shuffle for a bit.  

I've asked her tons and tons of questions before I purchased something and I appreciate her patience and the fact that she personally replies back to my emails all of the time.


----------



## Titandude

There is a little know fact that the buyer will be responsible for club fees for the entire year if the closing is prior to October 1st. This is even if the timeshare has ZERO points left in the account for the year, and the club fees were paid for the year by the previous owner.

*With this in mind, I suggest waiting until after October 1st to close on any HGVC timeshare if there are no current year points being transferred.*


----------



## zuzu

Titandude said:


> There is a little know fact that the buyer will be responsible for club fees for the entire year if the closing is prior to October 1st. This is even if the timeshare has ZERO points left in the account for the year, and the club fees were paid for the year by the previous owner.
> 
> *With this in mind, I suggest waiting until after October 1st to close on any HGVC timeshare if there are no current year points being transferred.*



I read this and thought to myself "yay, because of the delays I closed after October 1st so this all worked out"! Judi emailed me on October 9th and told me the purchase had closed

Today in the mail I got my copy of the deed conveying the title and the Recording & Endorsement page shows it being prepared 9/25/12 and recorded 10/03/12.  

So which date is my actual closing date I wonder....9/25/12, 10/03/12 or the date I was told we closed 10/09/12. Obviously I am hoping for one of the October dates. Just shot Judi and email and am hoping she comes back with good news.


----------



## Newportbeach

Easy to Book 9 months in advance instead of 12 months.

How do I know, because I just did it twice this month, and I did it into the hardest Hilton TS to get into.  I will let you guess which one.  Just to add some spice to your trading, try the Hilton RCI desk, since it is Hilton based you can use as little as 3200 HGVC and get a full 1 bedroom or 4800 HGVC and get a 2 bedroom anywhere in RCI.  Sure it costs you $198 to go through RCI but the gain is worth the cost.  I just scored a 2 bedroom at Hilton Waikoloa Kingsland for 4800 and a two bedroom at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.

Send me a pm and I will share more and possible affect which Hilton you purchase since points are points and you can get any location even during Christmas, etc if you know how to book 9 months in advance.


----------



## Talent312

zuzu said:


> So which date is my actual closing date I wonder....9/25/12, 10/03/12 or the date I was told we closed 10/09/12.



The official "closing date" is not necessarily...
-- The date of the deed -- that may be before it was delivered;
-- The date of recording -- that may be delayed by the closer; nor
-- The date of notice to you.

Its 'sposed to be when the $$ was effectively exchanged for the deed (even if "in house").
Absent some doc which states a date, the date of recording or transfer by HGVC likely controls.


----------



## SmithOp

Newportbeach said:


> Send me a pm and I will share more and possible affect which Hilton you purchase since points are points and you can get any location even during Christmas, etc if you know how to book 9 months in advance.



I'd like a 7,000 point 3br plus at Lagoon during fall gold season please, how do I book it?


----------



## Talent312

With a member #, you can set up access to the members' website.
There you can make reservations online (which are changeable online).
You can also call HGVC for reservations (non-changeable, unless a special fee is paid).


----------



## SmithOp

Talent312 said:


> With a member #, you can set up access to the members' website.
> There you can make reservations online (which are changeable online).
> You can also call HGVC for reservations (non-changeable, unless a special fee is paid).



Sorry Talent, I was being sarcastic with NewportBeach asking for the holy grail of exchanges .  I think we can discuss the 2-step and bulk RCI deposits here without going PM.


----------



## fillde

kyfonky said:


> Hello everyone- I attended a sales presentation at Los Cabos FAVC last week, and now I'm interested again in buying a resale FAVC or HGVC.
> 
> As SandyVDH said, in the HGVC program there is no trading power - points are points. And I know that, but I was wondering why, if points are points, should I buy 2,200 points in a platinum seasson, if for pretty much the same initial cost (MF are a separate story) I could buy 3400 points in a gold seasson, or 4100 points in a silver seasson?
> 
> My real question is: how possible is to get a 1BR in a platinum seasson (4800 points at Cabo) with my 5000 points from my 2BR gold seasson, or my 3500 plus borrowing 1300 from my 2BR silver seasson?
> 
> I guess that altought points are points, possibilities of getting a better week (i.e. platinum week) are lower by not reserving 12-months in advance, but 9 months. Thus, in practice, how possible is to get a platinum seasson if you do not own a "platinum week" (in the form of points, of course)?
> 
> Can I say that in practice, if you call 9 months in advance, it is relatively easy/possible to get a great week/platinum week (except holidays I guess)?  If the answer is YES, so should I go for a silver 2BR week/points instead of a platinum studio?
> 
> Thanks



Don't confuse the 9 month window with the 12 month window with points. The 9month vs 12 months has to do with your home resort. Your home resort allows you to book at 12 months. That is the main advantage then comes maintenance fees.

Platinum vs silver vs gold have different maintenance fees.


----------



## itradehilton

fillde said:


> Don't confuse the 9 month window with the 12 month window with points. The 9month vs 12 months has to do with your home resort. Your home resort allows you to book at 12 months. That is the main advantage then comes maintenance fees.
> 
> Platinum vs silver vs gold have different maintenance fees.



Remember that you can only book the season and unit size you own at the 12 month window all other reservations can not be completed until the club window opens.


----------



## fillde

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## frank808

fillde said:


> Don't confuse the 9 month window with the 12 month window with points. The 9month vs 12 months has to do with your home resort. Your home resort allows you to book at 12 months. That is the main advantage then comes maintenance fees.
> 
> Platinum vs silver vs gold have different maintenance fees.



Platinum, gold and silver seasons have the same maintenance fee for like size units.  It's just the amount of points that you get for the week is different.

I believe there is one HGVC that has different taxes based on the season that you own.


----------



## kyfonky

Sandy VDH said:


> ...........
> As far as locations goes, Vegas and Orlando are very easy to trade for most all weeks except Holiday or Event weeks (Vegas only).  Miami is a bit harder you must plan in advance.  CA seems to be ok for the few times that I did look, but certainly a bit less inventory than Vegas or Orlando.
> 
> Orlando had the most inventory available, followed then by Vegas, in the entire HGVC system, these two locations have loads of availability.  Next would be CA then Miami of the locations you listed.  Miami would require planning in advance in order to book.


.

Everyone- how hard is to get into Valdoro in Ski seasson (no-holiday)????  I really appreciate everybodies help on this, as this will be the most important question for my final decision to buy HGVC.

Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac

kyfonky said:


> .
> 
> Everyone- how hard is to get into Valdoro in Ski seasson (no-holiday)????  I really appreciate everybodies help on this, as this will be the most important question for my final decision to buy HGVC.
> 
> Thanks



See this March 2012 thread - "Valdoro reservations in ski season?" -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167885

NOTE: As previously stated in this thread Valdoro has fixed and float weeks. I've read on TUG that most winter weeks are fixed weeks.

Good Luck


----------



## MikeinSoCal

zuzu said:


> Just wanted to chime in here and say I would not recommend going through Judy Kozlowski anymore. I have been doing a HCNY purchase and it has been the biggest resale nightmare I have ever had. She does not return messages promptly - if at all. I have had to chase down status and answers to everything.
> 
> I sent in my closing docs and check the beginning of September. Been waiting three weeks and no word, no acknowledgement. i finally got concerned and called on Friday and asked for her. They put me through to someone else who knew very little about my purchase, wasn't sure what the status was and assured me they would follow up on it immediately, would copy me on the emails and would send me an email with his contact information.  Guess he is going to do it next week because so far nothing.
> 
> So all I know is my check was cashed two weeks ago but no one knows where my money is, where my paperwork is or what is going on with my purchase.  So very frustrated. This is not my first trip to the rodeo either; I have bought numerous resales before through other agencies and have always had great communication and follow up with them.
> 
> I would suggest to anyone looking to buy a resale to go through the other person that was mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> Mods - sorry if this is a threadjack. I was going to post this as a separate topic and saw this post and felt it might be best to go in here since it was talking specifically about purchasing HGVC resales.


I thought the exact same thing about Judi.  I also emailed her a few times and I never received a reply.  I didn't understand how come everyone was praising her so much.  I ended up purchasing a TS on my own through ebay.  With that said, I just received an email from Judi's assistant and it appears their email account was compromised six months ago.  All of the emails were going into the trash bin versus their inbox.  Not quite sure why it took them six months to figure this out, but they must've lost a good deal of business.


----------



## vegasVIP

MikeinSoCal said:


> I thought the exact same thing about Judi.  I also emailed her a few times and I never received a reply.  I didn't understand how come everyone was praising her so much.  I ended up purchasing a TS on my own through ebay.  With that said, I just received an email from Judi's assistant and it appears their email account was compromised six months ago.  All of the emails were going into the trash bin versus their inbox.  Not quite sure why it took them six months to figure this out, but they must've lost a good deal of business.



When I was shopping for a resale, I called her number listed on E-Bay adds she posted.  She was very attentive, but did not have the 7k plat I wanted.  Thus I also purchased from a different seller.  I can say she is very knowledgeable and punctual on calling me back.


----------



## PearlCity

Judis assistants are actually her daughter's. At least the two I've gotten responses from. It appears her office is family run. She is knowledgable if you can catch her. If not her daughters are both extremy responsive.


----------

